# Min Ron Nee group buy on CW



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=127173

If a lot of people get involved the cost comes down.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Thanks for the link Sean! 

Isn't there a new edition coming out soon though? I would hate to splurge on this now and then a new one come out a month or two later.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

ToddziLLa said:


> Thanks for the link Sean!
> 
> Isn't there a new edition coming out soon though? I would hate to splurge on this now and then a new one come out a month or two later.


I don't think there's a set date for the next one yet, so I wouldn't worry too much about it, Todd.


----------



## RcktS4 (Jan 13, 2005)

This is for second reprint (basically minor corrections to the first ed.) - I believe the 2nd edition is still at least 2 years off.


----------



## decesaro (Jan 31, 2006)

This is great Ive been on the interent trying to locate a copy today ,to funny how these things happen :r


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

RcktS4 said:


> This is for second reprint (basically minor corrections to the first ed.) - I believe the 2nd edition is still at least 2 years off.


Thanks guys...didn't know it was that far off.


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

I just pm'd the guy over there, thanks for the link Sean.
-Pete


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

pistol said:


> I just pm'd the guy over there, thanks for the link Sean.
> -Pete


in my best drug dealers voice:
"yo man, you wanna taste before you buy?"


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

IHT said:


> in my best drug dealers voice:
> "yo man, you wanna taste before you buy?"


"The crow flies south at midnight..."
Hell yeah!


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

anyone here remember that Flinstones episode where he goes to the ski slopes and they think he's a mob guy, and the password is "slalom"?


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

IHT said:


> anyone here remember that Flinstones episode where he goes to the ski slopes and they think he's a mob guy, and the password is "slalom"?


No. However I am reminded of the Harvey Birdman episode that spoofs the flinstones and the sopranos, with fred as the head of a crime family.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Let me know the cost but I am pretty sure I am in

T


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Looking good over there ... looks like the price is going to be >20% discount, maybe 30 or 40%. Going to be as good a price as you're likely to see.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Im in!


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Looks like they got the 40% discount and are getting the books for ~$61, delivered.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Its $60.87. So yes $61 and you'll get an amazing book. I think the cutoff is sometime tommorow. The vendor is shipping out to the US only IMMEDIATELY! Hurry before he runs out of stock!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Order placed! :w


----------



## jivedaddy (Jan 18, 2006)

I got in on this deal just in time!!-what a savings on a great book!!!Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

My revised copy of MRN came in yesterday. All I can say is wow. The vast amount of knowledge in this work of art is amazing. All I read was the first few introductory pages and the articles on a couple of my favorite cigars and it is simply astounding. 

All that with lightning quick shipment and for $60. Amazing.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Placed my order yesterday. I'd been hesitant, or I guess I should say trying to talk myself out of it. Caved and ordered, now I just can't wait to get the book (bible, encyclopedia, road map to hell  ).

I'm amazed that they could get that many people to go in on this, awesome group buy. At $60, how could I not buy one.

Thanks for the link Sean.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

Man i ordered on sunday and still havent received anything


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what book you are talking about. When I clicked the link it said the topic does not exist?


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

The Group Buy is closed already.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

onlyonerm said:


> Can anyone tell me what book you are talking about. When I clicked the link it said the topic does not exist?


You have to become a member and sign in before you can see the thread. It was a fairly large group buy on MRN...I think we got over 40% off.


----------



## teeznutz (Jan 17, 2006)

Is this too late to order? I'm interested! Thanks guys!


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

I think the buy is over, last i checked.


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

All i can say is WOW. Those who missed out im sorry! This book is awesome.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

MiamiE said:


> All i can say is WOW. Those who missed out im sorry! This book is awesome.


I guess I'm one of the lucky who missed this.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Those guys bought MRN? Imagine the cost of upkeep in alcohol alone? :r


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

This book has gotta be a better sales tool than anything Altadis has ever conceived. It has certainly allowed ME to buy with a confidence that I never had before.  Anyone who is at all serious about Havanna's needs access to this book.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Sean, your sig. says it all for me.


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Those guys bought MRN? Imagine the cost of upkeep in alcohol alone? :r


Yeah, but the plan is to get him really drunk, then raid the humi. After we finish his off, there's this guy up in Ohio that we're looking to get together a buy on, but we fear the cost of green fees with him. :r


----------



## Nathan (May 11, 2005)

Man that is a great price for the book. I bought mine for 75 a few months back and I thought I got a killer deal.


----------

